# Gibbys PCT/Ongoing log



## Gibsonator (Aug 22, 2017)

just started my 4 week pct yesterday, nolvadex (40,40,20,20)/Clomid(50,50,50,50). going to wait 4 weeks after to get bloods to see where everything's at. so this will be my ongoing log from here on out.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 22, 2017)

Well good luck with that. May I suggest you try adding some good old fashion creatine mono? Fish oil too. If you're not already supplementing with them.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 22, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Well good luck with that. May I suggest you try adding some good old fashion creatine mono? Fish oil too. If you're not already supplementing with them.



I'm not, but not opposed to it either bro


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 24, 2017)

Back in action! Weight going into pct started at 236 lbs for the record. Pre cycle I was a skinny fat 230, went up to 255 and then cut down to 236 fairly lean for all of y'all that have been following my other log. Diet is remaining the same at around 4200 cals/days, I will add or subtract cals after 3-4 weeks as needed.
 Monday was legs/biceps. Tuesday hit chest in the morning, shoulders after work. Back/traps today. 
Quit the high volume training and switched to lower volume heavier weight to build some strength back. I always hit a few light-medium sets for each exercise at higher reps to still get in hypertrophy and dropsets.  
Only thing different I've noticed is I feel a bit out of it, like I just don't give a shit, colder, but that may just be me being frustrated with my chick which effects my overall mood.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 24, 2017)

Good luck during the pct gibs. Def add sine creatine in to help hold on to some of your size.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2017)

ok so about 2 weeks into pct, all is good, holding at 235, strength staying the same. started 10g creatine/day 1 week ago as advised. yesterday was the first workout I felt it. started off really sluggish and 1/2 way started killing it. 
 Overall mood and well being is good. hard to gauge that shit for me cause I'm a bit crazy anyways lol. Will keep updates and take some pics around week 3


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 1, 2017)

So you feel like you felt sluggish because of the long work days?  Just at the start of your training or do you feel like that throughout the day?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 1, 2017)

PCT is for quitters


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> So you feel like you felt sluggish because of the long work days?  Just at the start of your training or do you feel like that throughout the day?



from the workday, been really busy and its been hot as shit here. like sweating while standing still hot. hard to get pumped for the gym after working/sweating for 10-12 hrs lol.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 1, 2017)

Understandable. 
You're making it happen though, bro.  No excuses or bullsh1t.
Some of my best days were actually days that I had to force myself to go.  
Thought about training mornings?  I'm a night owl, so I had to reprogram a bit.  I feel pumped and jacked all day when I train mornings, and I can give it my best effort.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 1, 2017)

A long day of sweating can take gym motivation and throw it out of the window. I agree with the morning sessions. At least you won't be spent from a 10-12 hour day. I have always found myself to be a little weaker when I train in the morning but I am sure that it has something to do with just not being totally awake at first.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2017)

occasionally I hit it in the morning but I start around 0630/0700 everyday so I have to get up super early to do that. Also when I do I hit a wall by noon time and am dead tired, sure it's just cause my body isn't used to training at the buttcrack of dawn


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 6, 2017)

all is good, but missing the feeling of being on cycle for sure. keeping up with training and diet, crazy work week last week. nothing negative to report. over and out.


----------



## Hurt (Sep 7, 2017)

Hang in there Gibby. You'll be sticking shit in your ass again before you know it!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 9, 2017)

was gonna put this in my old thread but can't find it, couple before/after pics. pretty embarassing where I started from but it's cool I'll share. keep in mind I do not give credit to anabolics for my transformation alone, I learned a lot about diet and training this time around, really pushed hard and stayed consistent with a lot, went from 230 to 255 back down to 238 through it all.
View attachment 4387

View attachment 4388

View attachment 4389


----------



## Seeker (Sep 9, 2017)

Plenty more time to learn and grow some more. Like fine wine bro, gets better with age. Nice work.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 9, 2017)

yessir, that was last August so next August I should be looking pretty impressive


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 9, 2017)

I too wear boxer briefs. Twinzys


Nice work brutha.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 9, 2017)

Excellent job!


----------



## Hurt (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice work brother!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 11, 2017)

feeling damn good today, lean and strong, maybe it's the haircut lmao. still beasting in the gym  but I'll say for sure I feel a bit less Alpha outside of there. Mind is fukking with me a bit here and there but my chick is good at reassuring me I'm still a macho man haha


----------



## NoQuarter (Sep 11, 2017)

Gibs your looking good man.....a macho macho man!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 11, 2017)

NoQuarter said:


> Gibs your looking good man.....a macho macho man!



lol thanks man


----------



## stonetag (Sep 12, 2017)

Dedication is all that, grind away!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 14, 2017)

man work has been crazy busy last 3 weeks. exhausting. still ripping through 5-6 workouts a week. 3 on 1 off not always happening so what I've been doing is just shortening my workouts to no more than 1.5 hrs each. I workout intense minimum breaks between sets so that's damn good enough. Squat is maintained, deadlift is up, bench is down. Energy on general is down a bit but shit I'm working 60 hour weeks and snorting hyde to wake up. lol jk. pics to come. need to get a tan and shave the chesticles lol


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 14, 2017)

Looking good my man.  Keep up the hard work.  Dropping weight messes with your head a little.  Just stay focused and remember that you can be lighter and look bigger.  I was just told the other day how much bigger I look even though I have dropped almost 20.  Youre doing great!  

Macho Respect!!!!  lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm officially losing my mind. I feel smaller by the day, eating like a goddamn rhino to maintain weight, just spent an hour shaving my torso and I feel like I look like shit. my head is messing with me so bad damnit. thinking about going back to the high volume training that was working pretty well.  anyways, insights to a madman' s thoughts lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 15, 2017)

my chick just got home from work, I was telling her how u was feeling, she basically told me to stfu I'm trippin haha. she said I'm never happy no matter my progress.  I get that. we always strive for better. she says every bitch in the gym follows me around with their **** me eyes so how can I say I look like shit?! can't argue with that. k so obviously my brain is all fukked up, hormones out of whack and I need to just chill and stay away from any mirror or scale cause my shit is no bueno. only reason I put this in this log is to share how I'm feeling coming off pct and for others to know it's something they may encounter. late


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 15, 2017)

The brain is starting to **** with your mind making u want to slam some tren into your ass cheeks


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> The brain is starting to **** with your mind making u want to slam some tren into your ass cheeks



when ur right, ur right, lmao


----------



## Seeker (Sep 15, 2017)

My opinion. It appears you're just overdoing it. 3 on 1 off is a tough split while on pct. With all the work hours you're doing and it being a physical job to begin with. Consider maybe doing 4 on 1 off. Or some sort of 4 day split. Change it up a bit. Focus more on heavy compounds.  Coming off blast is tough man. It looks like you're just pushing to hard bro.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 16, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm never happy no matter my progress.


I feel enormous after a few sets in the gym, then tiny 8 hours later, and I'm blasting right now.  You're probably not going to have the same pump you had on your blast, and as long as you went it started to feel "normal."  Besides that, your test is dropped so your not going to have that same alpha feeling--I don't think you've even mentioned wanting to beat anyone's ass this week!
Broken record, I know, but it's a mind game.
I don't wither away 8 hours after training, and you're not withering away on PCT.
Keep your head up.


----------



## NoQuarter (Sep 16, 2017)

Gibs, your not shrinking down.....your not withering away.....if your girl tells you your looking good and the girls at the gym think so too, and that ain't workin, we'll take it from a bunch of us "guys" you are still looking good man.  Hang in there.  Thanks for posting, I am sure others have the same thoughts.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 16, 2017)

thanks bruthas, I am so hard on myself at times. lmao knightmare


----------



## Maijah (Sep 16, 2017)

Gibs, you already look smaller. Your gonna lose all the miniscule gains you made. Should've just stayed natty and put in the work for the long haul. At least you'd have a good foundation.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Gibs, you already look smaller. Your gonna lose all the miniscule gains you made. Should've just stayed natty and put in the work for the long haul. At least you'd have a good foundation.



of course Bundy would like that comment. screw you guys, I'm goin home


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2017)

NoQuarter said:


> Gibs, your not shrinking down.....your not withering away.....if your girl tells you your looking good and the girls at the gym think so too, and that ain't workin, we'll take it from a bunch of us "guys" you are still looking good man.  Hang in there.  Thanks for posting, I am sure others have the same thoughts.



NoQuarter I was working at a building on Friday some guy with a BMW m5 licence plate had your handle lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2017)

k so workouts are going good, maintaining strength decent everywhere except on my bench, gonna start benching twice/week and leave the dumbells alone to try and fix that. 
weight today 231. still rocking the 4 pack and staying pretty lean. don't know if you guys were reading the chatbox but yesterday some bangin ass chick actually followed me out the gym to say what's up lol. so even though in my fukked up brain I'm thinking I'm looking bad I must no be cause she wass smokin hotttt.  
crazy busy work week, I'm taking tomorrow off to have a me day and kill arms/maybe go to the beach and cruise around with the lady


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2017)

k so workouts are going good, maintaining strength decent everywhere except on my bench, gonna start benching twice/week and leave the dumbells alone to try and fix that. 
weight today 231. still rocking the 4 pack and staying pretty lean. don't know if you guys were reading the chatbox but yesterday some bangin ass chick actually followed me out the gym to say what's up lol. so even though in my fukked up brain I'm thinking I'm looking bad I must no be cause she wass smokin hotttt.  
crazy busy work week, I'm taking tomorrow off to have a me day and kill arms/maybe go to the beach and cruise around with the lady


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2017)

this is where I'm sitting,  lot of work to do still but goddamnit I'm in it for the long haul!
View attachment 4452


----------



## NoQuarter (Sep 19, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> NoQuarter I was working at a building on Friday some guy with a BMW m5 licence plate had your handle lol



should have taken it and sent it to me!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2017)

NoQuarter said:


> should have taken it and sent it to me!



dude I took a pic and somehow it got deleted,  you don't drive a beamer and work in Costa mesa eh? lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 19, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> this is where I'm sitting,  lot of work to do still but goddamnit I'm in it for the long haul!
> View attachment 4452


 Dude, put those ****ing abs away. You trying to make a brutha feel bad? Making me do cardio and shit...


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Dude, put those ****ing abs away. You trying to make a brutha feel bad? Making me do cardio and shit...



lol dude I don't do cardio, outside my bedroom, unless you count shoveling Ben and jerry's in my mouth


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 19, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> this is where I'm sitting,  lot of work to do still but goddamnit I'm in it for the long haul!
> View attachment 4452


I thought you'd be bigger!  haha   Just kidding man.  You look great.  Don't let your head mess with you.  Sometimes when I get feeling like that I go get a tan.


----------



## Beezy (Sep 19, 2017)

All that hard work is paying off! Congrats


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> this is where I'm sitting,  lot of work to do still but goddamnit I'm in it for the long haul!
> View attachment 4452



Sitting? Looks like you're standing. In for the long haul is key.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2017)

haven't been to the gym since Friday. truck broke down and just had a rough weekend. my head has been so messed up lately over so many reasons I hit a breaking point today gotta fix some things. holding steady at 233. kinda ready to end this log not a whole lot more can be said


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2017)

What's up dude ?


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 25, 2017)

You alright Gibs?


----------



## andy (May 8, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Well good luck with that. May I suggest you try adding some good old fashion creatine mono? Fish oil too. If you're not already supplementing with them.



what's the purpose adding creatine mono for ure PCT?


----------



## jennerrator (May 8, 2018)

Growing up........:32 (20):


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2018)

old log... move along, jen you got it


----------

